# Otto Rechner kaufen



## rundmc1987 (1. August 2013)

Servus,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zulegen. Leider komme ich kaum mit der Entwicklung mit. Bin also eher leicht zu überzeugen.

Möchte bei Otto einen Rechner kaufen bis 800 Euro. Leider weiß ich nicht für welchen ich mich entscheiden soll....
Ich möchte einen ausgeglichenen Rechner. Die Grafikkarte sollte vllt etwas stärker sein, damit ich für die nächsten Jahre meine Ruhe habe.

Bitte nur Kaufempfehlungen für Otto geben...

vielen dank schon mal im voraus für eure Hilfe...


----------



## rundmc1987 (1. August 2013)

und ja ich habe schlechte erfahrung mit amd..würde intel bevorziehen....


----------



## Lunica (1. August 2013)

Was man bei Otto für 800€ bekommt kann ich dir für 400€ hinstellen.
Sorry aber Otto hat keinerlei IT Kompetenz sondern ist nur eine Universal-Versand-Schleuder.

Da ONE Computer Shop kannst du dir ein Komplettsystem konfigurieren und schicken lassen.
Gibst einfach an was für Hardware verbaut werden soll.
Intel Ivy/Haswell Quad (i5) & HD7950 bzw. GTX760/770 sind aktuell so der Standard bei "Gaming" Kisten.
Ram kannst du 8GB nehmen und bei Bedarf irgendwann  auf 16GB aufrüsten.
Die Konfig. geht sich mit 800€ locker aus.

Oder du frikelst dir den Rechner selbst zusammen; wobei sich das gar nicht mehr lohnt. Kostet nur Zeit und wird auch nicht billiger.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2013)

Bei Otto findest du keine Rechner für Gaming, die ihren Kaufpreis wert sind. Aus welchem Grund suchst Du denn was bei Otto?

Solche Versandhäusern, aber auch Saturn&co sind für PCs selten eine gute Anlaufstelle, vor allem da die auch oft Systeme einkaufen und dann über viele viele Monate abverkaufen, ohne den Preis anzupassen. Und selbst wenn die brandneu im Sortiment sind, sind diese Komplett-PCs zu 99% überteuert.

Bis 800€ seh ich bei Otto maximal was mit ner Nvidia GTX 650, das ist an sich ein Witz, so ne Karte ist grad mal um die 100€ wert. Für 40€ mehr gäb es den hier CSL PC-System   das wäre von Leistung her DEUTLICH besser als all die anderen bis 800€, aber trotzdem ist das viel zu teuer. Wenn Du Dir selber nen PC zusammenstellst oder mal woanders schaust, bekommst Du für 700€ einen besseren PC, dazu dann win7 oder win8 selber kaufen, dann bist Du immer noch unter 800€


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2013)

ich würd dort natürlich auch nix kaufen (bei one.de allerdings erst recht nicht...).
aber wenn es unbedingt otto sein muss: der hier klingt eigentlich doch gar nicht so übel: Hyrican Hyrican Alpha PCK 04000 PC

die marke hyrican klingt nach extremem billigzeug und wie immer bei derartigen nicht-fach-shops wird nicht geklärt, was für komponenten das im einzelnen genau sind und von wem sie stammen. also noch einmal: ich würde dort nichts kaufen!
aber rein von den spezifikationen solltest du damit jedes aktuelle und auch kommende spiele vernünftig spielen können.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich würd dort natürlich auch nix kaufen (bei one.de allerdings erst recht nicht...).
> aber wenn es unbedingt otto sein muss: der hier klingt eigentlich doch gar nicht so übel: Hyrican Hyrican Alpha PCK 04000 PC


 wie hast Du den denn jetzt ausgegraben? ^^  Der steht nicht bei den "Gaming"-PCs - echt gut sortiert die Seite 

Der ist für den Preis in der Tat ziemlich gut, wobei man natürlich noch 100€ Spielraum hätte, mit dem man eine echte Top-Karte einbauen könnte.

Und Hyrician kenn ich, hab ich an sich nie als eindeutige "Billigmarke" wahrgenommen. Die sind schon okay


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie hast Du den denn jetzt ausgegraben? ^^  Der steht nicht bei den "Gaming"-PCs - echt gut sortiert die Seite


 
ist eigentlich der erste rechner, der mich anspringt, wenn ich auf 'pc & pc-sets' klicke.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist eigentlich der erste rechner, der mich anspringt, wenn ich auf 'pc & pc-sets' klicke.



toll ich hab in der Sparte PC&PC-Sets erst noch auf "Gaming PC" geklickt, da steht der nicht bei


----------



## Lunica (1. August 2013)

> ich würd dort natürlich auch nix kaufen (bei one.de allerdings erst recht nicht...).



Ich habe bei One auch nie was bestellt, aber die sind mitunter am günstigsten und wenn man die Hardware angibt dann bekommt man auch die gewünschten Komponenten.


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ich habe bei One auch nie was bestellt, aber die sind mitunter am günstigsten und wenn man die Hardware angibt dann bekommt man auch die gewünschten Komponenten.


 
one fand ich immer schon unserös. lag vielleicht an deren werbung, weiß ich nicht mehr. 
jedenfalls bezahl ich lieber ein paar euro mehr bei alternate und co. als bei so nem laden.


----------



## Lunica (1. August 2013)

> one fand ich immer schon unserös. lag vielleicht an deren werbung, weiß ich nicht mehr.
> jedenfalls bezahl ich lieber ein paar euro mehr bei alternate und co. als bei so nem laden.



Mit Alternate war ich auch immer zufrieden nur ist das Problem folgendes.
Die meisten Produkte haben einen "normalen" Preis oder  sind sogar  "günstiger" aber dann hauen die immer wieder etliche total überteuerte Komponenten rein.
Entweder weil die Preisliste nicht regelmäßig aktualisiert wird oder weil die Leute trotzdem bestellen... Keine Ahnung warum.
Bei Alternate muss man ein wenig aufpassen beim bestellen.
Ansonsten sind die sehr gut.


----------



## Shorty484 (1. August 2013)

Ich habe vor fünf Jahren meinen Laptop bei One.de bestellt, war eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Er war (damals) sehr gunstig, gute Qualität und läuft bis heute fehlerfrei. Also unseriös würde ich die nicht nennen. Allerdings fand ich deren Angebote im letzten Jahr ziemlich teuer, habe allerdings in letzter Zeit nicht mehr rein geguckt.

@Topic: Warum unbedingt bei OTTO? Da ist die Hardware wesentlich teurer wie bei anderen Shops. Von Hyrican hatte ich bisher zwei Kunden-PCs zur Reparatur. Bei beiden waren billige Mainboards verbaut und der Treibersupport dafür nicht vorhanden (außer die mitgelieferte CD). Ob das bei den neuen PCs auch noch so ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> @Topic: Warum unbedingt bei OTTO? Da ist die Hardware wesentlich teurer wie bei anderen Shops.


 
vielleicht aus der Zeit als die Oma noch dort Bestellt hat?
Ansonsten nja, gibt da draußen genügend Läden wo man nicht nur CPU-Blender bekommt


----------

